
Poetica - Brajeshwar
https://poetica.com/
======
goblin89
This is a really neat idea. Poetica could fare very well as a service that
facilitates web copy proofreading, I think.[0]

The only thing I've noticed from the start—and I've been thinking about
before—is long onboarding process. Perhaps it's better to walk the user only
through the essentials at the beginning, and then offer deeper demos of
particular feature sets on demand. IMO the 7 items at a time rule should work
here. (It's very good as it is, just pointing out space for the improvement.)

(I also _think_ it could be worth a lot in enterprise—monetization could
involve, say, offering some specific third-party service integrations, paid
support for more than three users working on one document, etc. Though I'm not
at all in a position to give advice on this.)

[0] This is a problem that I'm facing currently, working with a small
business. They need to be able to publish news stories, announces, etc. on the
website. However, currently I'm not allowing them to do that, as I know their
copy always requires careful proofreading, and frequently rewriting. I'm not
sure how to deal with this currently—I've been thinking of rolling out a
custom little service that would put all edits into a review queue, but I'll
have to approve _my_ edits with the staff, too, and complexity of such service
escalates.

~~~
josephwegner
I work on the Web team at Belly, and we just transitioned our blog and most of
our website content over to be powered by prismic.io. It's been a wonderful
experience so far - prismic is a great tool, and the team over there has been
super helpful.

Prismic uses an idea of "releases". Essentially a writer can create content
and then submit it for a release. An editor then has to approve the content
(ot leave comments/edits) before it actually gets published. This has been a
really great workflow for us so far.

I should be putting a blog post on tech.bellycard.com explaining everything in
detail by the end of the week.

~~~
josephwegner
For the record, here's the blog post: [https://tech.bellycard.com/blog/static-
all-the-things/](https://tech.bellycard.com/blog/static-all-the-things/)

------
rajivm
So started using it for collaborative editing -- it's awesome overall, I think
this has a lot of potential!

Two minor gripes: 1) No replies to comments ... comments with collaboration
need to be conversational 2) No ctrl-z / ctrl-y (expected in any editor, and
an annoying realization)

Thanks for building this!

------
ultimatedelman
I'm not sure why there are so many negative comments here. This seems like a
very well-executed collaborative document editing system, especially with "the
button" that allows you to edit anywhere. Sure you can use Git or Word or
whatever, but I feel this is super lightweight and easy. Great for small
team/startup blog posts where you want to get everyone's feedback.

------
svag
Here is an article from techcrunch about poetica

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/17/twitters-founding-
engineer-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/17/twitters-founding-engineer-
launches-collaboration-platform-poetica/)

------
tarball
It reminds me of brackets notation, a plain-text compatible way to correct:
[https://github.com/raphaelbastide/brackets-
notation](https://github.com/raphaelbastide/brackets-notation)

------
Thiz
Too intrusive.

I'm signing up with mailinator and still it tries to use my google account.

------
foxhedgehog
this is awesome, I still believe that annotation is one of the areas in web
development most in need of improvement. clean design, intuitive ui, great
start.

------
Smudge
> import and share with your team for feedback

Ah, got it. At first I thought this was a service which actually provides the
(people) editors who read over your material, which would be great for me,
since I don't actually have a 'team' to share stuff with, and there are times
when I'd really want a 2nd or 3rd opinion before publishing.

I tried out the product anyway, and it's nicely oriented around editing. I'm
used to collaborative editing using MS Word ('track changes') or Google Docs,
neither of which come with the fancier hand-written-looking edit design.

------
stevedreams
I have real problems using ctrl+right arrow/left arrow to skip words, and
Home/End keys seem pretty broken, up and down keys do random things at random
times.

For a collaborative editor, the editing is pretty dire.

------
toolslive
The details on the set of markup features is rather sketchy. The collaboration
part looks nice, but can it do math well?

I'm not trying to be a spoiler here, but something like github can be used for
collaborative editing as well. So maybe this is just for the technically
challenged?

~~~
pmtarantino
Yes. For example, my girlfriend teaches English literature to teenagers, so
this tool could be very useful when they have to write and she has to correct
the essays.

------
gedwey_parfait
I was really looking forward to an online collaborative document editing tool
for one of my future projects. Poetica looks really promising at first glance!
I did try out draftin before this. But Poetica seems to be much more user-
friendly and interactive!

------
nacnud
Keep up the good work! Feedback:

\- delete (document) doesn't seem to work

\- change history would be good, potentially so I can revert a change if I
change my mind later

\- the app is clean, intuitive and responsive. I'd love to know a bit more
about which JS framework you used, etc.

------
chid
Anyone want to quickly take a edit over parts that I'm writing?
[https://poetica.com/drafts/ae8308ac0c06d059a4fd9f06](https://poetica.com/drafts/ae8308ac0c06d059a4fd9f06)

------
FlyingSnake
I saw a demo last year in a tech meetup in Berlin and was one of the beta
users of Poeti.ca. I really liked the product and it's nice to see that
they've shipped it finally.

Best of luck.

------
Sarien
Another headline completely bereft of any information.

~~~
tempodox
... and a misleading name to make it complete.

------
shin_lao
If you already use Word, why not use the built-in proof reading feature? I'm
not sure the "real time" feature is that useful.

~~~
dirtyaura
A lot of people are not using Word anymore. Poetica is useful for people like
me. Also, if you watched the video, there is Chrome extension integration to
existing publishing platforms like Wordpress.

I'd also expect that they would introduce professional proof-reading services
that you can order with a single click (similar to Draft)

------
cabalamat
It says:

>Write wherever you like

But then:

>When you need help with your words, use the Poetica Button for Chrome

Does this imply I'd need to use Chrome to use this?

~~~
lazyatom
You can paste/import in many different ways, independent of browser.

The 'Poetica Button' is only available for Chrome at the moment, but I would
very very surprised if they don't implement it for other browsers (based on
demand) soon.

------
sixQuarks
I hate it when sites require a social platform to login

~~~
ing33k
also after I typed my email address (gmail) it showed oauth connect using
Google. why not ask directly ?

~~~
jber
The guy who founded this company is the guy who invented oauth ;-)

------
tempodox
No, spell check is not enough. You need total surveillance everywhere, even
when writing in your browser. That still seemed to be one of the holes: Who
surveils what you write but don't post? No more, the solution is “Poetica”.
Another beautiful name lost to sinister practice and totalitarianism.

